# The Kid Watercooling Setup



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, I got the kit today, but there is some problem,
But, first, here are some pictures:
Kit name: Danger Den Tower-26 Cooling Kit 480mm Radiator







And here is the problem:






Badly damaged, and water spot? What the fuck? 

I already contacted them, waiting for respond.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 21, 2009)

That waterblock doesn't looked used or anything!!  That would really piss me off, spending all that money to receive THAT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

ketchup. try it.

OR send it back and get the MPC-CPU which is better for i7 cause the MC-TDX doesnt cover the entire core.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ketchup. try it.



Put ketchup on the block?? 

It scratched really badly anyway :shadedshu


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2009)

That happens. Just sand it down a little with sand paper till it's shinny again.

If it's new from a store they should replace it for u.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

rub the scratch and water out with ketchup.

if that doesnt work try lemon juice and salt on a rag.

read my last post again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's from Danger Den, directly from their online stores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=382&cat=3&page=1


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep send them a email or call them in the morning.

They will respond back to u.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

I will wait for their respond and see if they will send me the MPC block instead.

Thanks guys, I'm gonna need help to set these up when I got the new block .


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 21, 2009)

If you'd just lap that block you wouldn't have any problems at all.  I know, I know; you shouldn't have to but even then I lap every single heatsink I get right when I open it.  Some of the time I wish I would have done a before and after but I'm really only in it for the after.  You'd be surprised at how many CPU/GPU/chipset coolers aren't flat.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

hey Kid, GTX 480?? I just got mine in today


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, that's GTX 480 .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, that's GTX 480 .



when you installing it, i'm doing my install tomorrow, got it today but didnt have time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

dual 560's FTW!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dual 560's FTW!



getting kicked out of the house FTW


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dual 560's FTW!



That's crazy, lol, out of my reach.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That's crazy, lol, out of my reach.



FUNNY THING IS FIT had me very very close to ordering a single 560


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 21, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1170220&posted=1#post1170220


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1170994&postcount=1459


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 21, 2009)

That's some big ass fans  

About DD, they already sent out the replacement, with a return label, so I can send the defected one back.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 21, 2009)

Extreme Hardware Junkie,


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 21, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That's some big ass fans
> 
> About DD, they already sent out the replacement, with a return label, so I can send the defected one back.



DD sounds like they have AWESOME customer service. I'm anxious to see your results kid, gl!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't believe it will take 5 days to get here, and they ship it from PORTLAND, OR to CA.
The states are just next to each other!

UPS wouldn't take that long, why did they use FeDex?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to get my quad Black Ice 480 Extreme radiator next Friday!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

Got my new cpu block yesterday, a reservoir today, and this is what it looks like:






I'm doing some leak tests... Gonna run it until tomorrow noon.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont think your rez is big enough


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

What...? I thought It's too big -_-;


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 28, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> What...? I thought It's too big -_-;



  That thing is massive... it actually looks like it wont fit in that case from that camera angle.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

looking good kid, can't wait till everything is done


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> That thing is massive... it actually looks like it wont fit in that case from that camera angle.



It will sit like that until I have a new case...

I think I will make a stand for the rad though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> It will sit like that until I have a new case...
> 
> I think I will make a stand for the rad though.



why dont you mount it to the back of the case like I did, get the swiftech rad box, or some old fans and cut the center out, make your own rad box.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure though, I don't think the air can flow through the rad that way. I want to have wide enough space between the rad and the case.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 28, 2009)

kid... try these... http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24148... 2 of those will help you situate the rad wherever and they put enough clearance between the rad and the PC for airflow


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2009)

How do you mount that?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 28, 2009)

https://ssl.coolinglab.co.jp/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=583

not in english but with pictures.

for a 4x120MM you might wanna order 2 sets... theyre actually pretty simple.  But they allow you to get space beween the rad and whatever its mounted to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not sure though, I don't think the air can flow through the rad that way. I want to have wide enough space between the rad and the case.



mine has enough space, the fans pull really good how I have it set up.  you can feel it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna switch the fan to the other side tomorrow, i forgot about the psu fan, lol.

Anyway, It's time for dinner!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2009)

That food looks so good. I haven't had real thai (I'm half thai) soup in so long, that picture is making me jealous! I miss my momma's cooking!


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 30, 2009)

lol... I want pho naw


----------



## smee (Jan 31, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I dont think your rez is big enough



nope not big enuf. 

need 2 gallon res:


----------

